# Bayerischer Angler bei "Schwiegertochter gesucht" auf RTL



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2017)

Redaktionell







*Bayerischer Angler bei "Schwiegertochter gesucht" auf RTL​*
Quelle
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...bei-rtl-seine-traumfrau-20909-art1583214.html

*Auch wenn die Serie "Schwiegertochter gesucht" von RTL nicht  zwangsweise zu von Anglern bevorzugten Sendungen gehören muss, kommen dennoch auch mal Angler vor. Noch dazu einer, der dazu steht, Fische zurück zu setzen*

Wie die "Mittelbayerische" meldet, kommt mit Alexander (48) und seiner Mutter Christa nun auch ein Angler vor.

Zumindest beschreibt er sich selbst als Angler - neben vielen weiteren Hobbies, die er als aktiver und unternehmenslustiger Typ habe.

Auch deswegen suche er eine passende, ebenfalls unternehmenslustige Frau über diese Sendung, die von der Moderatorin Vera Int-Veen präsentiert wird.

----------------------------------------​
Ob die Wortwahl des frauensuchenden Alexander zum Thema Angeln ausgerechnet in Bayern wirklich sinnvoll ist, muss er selber entscheiden - veröffentlicht ist das nun aber mal:


> _„Von Motorradtour über Grillfeste bis hin zum Modelleisenbau – bei mir wird es nie langweilig. Da zu zweit alles doppelt Spaß macht, sehne ich mich nach einer Beziehung mit einer ebenso unternehmungslustigen Partnerin. *Auch wenn ich gerne Angeln gehe, landet bei mir jeder Fisch wieder im Wasser, da ich sehr tierlieb bin.* Ich sehne mich nach Zärtlichkeiten und wünsche mir, bald meine Traumfrau im Arm zu halten.“_



Hier ist zu vermuten, dass Alexander eben nicht in Bayern angelt, sondern eher über der Grenze in der Tschechei als Beispiel, oder dass er dazu nach Österreich fährt. 

Denn nach wie vor gilt ja in Bayern laut der Verordnung, dass aus Hegegründen jeder nicht geschonte Fisch zu töten und  zu entnehmen ist.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## kingpimpz (14. November 2017)

*AW: Bayerischer Angler bei "Schwiegertochter gesucht" auf RTL*

Seit Jan Böhmermann dieses Video rausbrachte, dürften alle Inhalte mehr als Fragwürdig sein.

https://youtu.be/mG_Fyc-nyOs

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Bayerischer Angler bei "Schwiegertochter gesucht" auf RTL*

Danke für Link - muss ich mal angucken, wenn ich was Zeit hab.. 

;-))


----------



## Taxidermist (14. November 2017)

*AW: Bayerischer Angler bei "Schwiegertochter gesucht" auf RTL*

Eine der übelsten Sendungen im TV, die gezielt Menschen vorführt die irgendwelche Defizite haben, oder auch einfach nur kurios genug rüberkommen!
Das der Kandidat sein Releaserversprechen nur aus balztechnischen Gründen gab, oder diese Worte auch nur frei erfunden und von der Redaktion vorgegeben wurden, sollte auch klar sein.
Wenn der Kerl auch noch belangt wird dafür weil mit entsprechendem Filmmaterial unterlegt wird, wird es der Sendeleitung auch recht sein.
Gibt dann noch im Nachgang entsprechende Erwähnung in den Medien.
Sicher geht es hier nicht um eine positive Darstellung unseres Hobbies, es soll nur ein armer Tropf vorgeführt werden!

Jürgen


----------



## gründler (14. November 2017)

*AW: Bayerischer Angler bei "Schwiegertochter gesucht" auf RTL*

Show Show Show...

Ich sag euch nicht wer,aber mein fast Nachbar hat da mitgemacht (ist sogar glücklich geworden    ).

Die kriegen nen Drehbuch vorgelegt und das wird abgedreht.

Die haben hier für manche Szenen halben tag gedreht bis es perfekt war.

Tätigt man seine unterschrift auf dem Vertrag,gibt man all seine rechte ab.

|wavey:


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. November 2017)

*AW: Bayerischer Angler bei "Schwiegertochter gesucht" auf RTL*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Eine der übelsten Sendungen im TV, die gezielt Menschen vorführt die irgendwelche Defizite haben, oder auch einfach nur kurios genug rüberkommen!


Das ganze noch unter dem Deckmantel der Sympathie gesteckt, als würde man etwas gutes tun anstatt sich über die Leute lustig zu machen.



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das der Kandidat sein Releaserversprechen nur aus balztechnischen Gründen gab, oder diese Worte auch nur frei erfunden und von der Redaktion vorgegeben wurden, sollte auch klar sein.


Wie die typische Modelleisenbahn, ist es vermutlich nur ein zusammengewürfeltes Profil für den Typen, damit er im Fernsehen noch skurriler wirkt.


Ganz widerliches Sendeformat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Bayerischer Angler bei "Schwiegertochter gesucht" auf RTL*

Das dachte ich eh schon, dass das wohl alles gescripted ist, als heut heut morgen da mal kurz reinguckte (also meines wird das nicht, das steht fest)...

Aber ein tierlieber, bayerischer C+R-Angler - hat dennoch was ;-)


----------



## gründler (14. November 2017)

*AW: Bayerischer Angler bei "Schwiegertochter gesucht" auf RTL*

ja war schon lustig zu sehen wie sie tagelang drehen für 5min Sendezeit,aber das ist wohl überall so.

Tante Vera war auch nie nen ganzen tag dabei,die haben se nur eingeflogen wenn sie was sagen sollte,oder fragen etc.an die Kandidaten hatte,ansonsten sind da nur 6-8 junge Leute die dafür eingespannt sind,das alles zu gunsten der Zuschauer läuft.

Mit der neuen frau ist er jetzt noch glücklich,mit dem was damals hier abging hat er heute noch zu kauen..


----------



## angler1996 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Bayerischer Angler bei "Schwiegertochter gesucht" auf RTL*



gründler schrieb:


> ja war schon lustig zu sehen wie sie tagelang drehen für 5min Sendezeit,aber das ist wohl überall so.
> 
> Tante Vera war auch nie nen ganzen tag dabei,die haben se nur eingeflogen wenn sie was sagen sollte,oder fragen etc.an die Kandidaten hatte,ansonsten sind da nur 6-8 junge Leute die dafür eingespannt sind,das alles zu gunsten der Zuschauer läuft.
> 
> Mit der neuen frau ist er jetzt noch glücklich,mit dem was damals hier abging hat er heute noch zu kauen..



und die Nachbarschaft erst, könnte ich mir vorstellen:q:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Bayerischer Angler bei "Schwiegertochter gesucht" auf RTL*



gründler schrieb:


> Mit der neuen frau ist er jetzt noch glücklich,mit dem was damals hier abging hat er heute noch zu kauen..


Darf er auch noch angeln???


----------



## gründler (14. November 2017)

*AW: Bayerischer Angler bei "Schwiegertochter gesucht" auf RTL*

Weiß net ob er da noch Angeln darf ^^

Ja genau die Nachbarn...und das auf nen Dorf........glaube auch das wird er niemals mehr los,er tat mir damals auch nen bißchen leid aber zumindestens ist er jetzt unter der Haube.

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Bayerischer Angler bei "Schwiegertochter gesucht" auf RTL*

naja, obs das "unter Haube sein" rechtfertigt, musser selber wissen.

Ich finds cool (ob so gesagt oder gescripted), dass zurücksetzen der Fische tierlieb ist ;-)))

Da werden Rechtler wieder schäumen, die Zuschauer werdens wohl eher auch cool finden ;-)))


----------



## geomas (14. November 2017)

*AW: Bayerischer Angler bei "Schwiegertochter gesucht" auf RTL*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> naja, obs das "unter Haube sein" rechtfertigt, musser selber wissen.
> 
> Ich finds cool (ob so gesagt oder gescripted), dass zurücksetzen der Fische tierlieb ist ;-)))
> 
> Da werden Rechtler wieder schäumen, die Zuschauer werdens wohl eher auch cool finden ;-)))



Das Dumme an der Geschichte ist, daß die Produktionsfirma vermutlich „cool” oder „geil” rufen würde, wenn der arme Kerl noch Trouble mit den „Rechtlern” bekommt - die wollen nur Dramen, Dramen, Dramen für ihren Niedrigst-Niveau-Trash.


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Bayerischer Angler bei "Schwiegertochter gesucht" auf RTL*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier ist zu vermuten, dass Alexander eben nicht in Bayern angelt, sondern eher über der Grenze in der Tschechei als Beispiel, oder dass er dazu nach Österreich fährt.
> 
> Denn nach wie vor gilt ja in Bayern laut der Verordnung, dass aus Hegegründen jeder nicht geschonte Fisch zu töten und  zu entnehmen ist.
> 
> Thomas Finkbeiner




Na so kann man sich vll. doch irren 
Alexander ist m.W. nach im örtl. Angelverein ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Bayerischer Angler bei "Schwiegertochter gesucht" auf RTL*

und??


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Bayerischer Angler bei "Schwiegertochter gesucht" auf RTL*

was "und??"
du liegst mit deiner Vermutung falsch und zeigt, dass es Sachen gibt, die dir nicht erschließbar sind


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Bayerischer Angler bei "Schwiegertochter gesucht" auf RTL*

Ich hab nix von Verein gelesen im Bericht, hab ich vielleicht dann überlesen..


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Bayerischer Angler bei "Schwiegertochter gesucht" auf RTL*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich hab nix von Verein gelesen im Bericht, hab ich vielleicht dann überlesen..



Mir liegt Vorname + Nachname + Wohnadresse + Verein vor.

Ist auch egal, es zeigt nur, dass Deine Schlussfolgerung im ersten Zugriff wohl falsch war.

PS: Natürlich angelt er im bayer. Verein rechtsvorschriftmäßig nach den Vorschriften des von Thomas geliebten (und nur von Thomas so geliebten und geschätzten, denn die bayer. Vereine haben ihn ja sehr schnell als dem Amt geschasst) Dr. Braun. Denn ich will ja nicht Petaner und Thomas dem Angler jetzt auf den Hals hetzen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Bayerischer Angler bei "Schwiegertochter gesucht" auf RTL*

Mir liegt nix vor ausser der Artikel.
Du hast schon viel anonym behauptet. 
Das ist so keine Grundlage als ernsthafte Info für mich, wenn Du behauptest, das vorliegen zu haben.

Und wenn es so wäre, dass er das da in einem Verein macht, hoffe ich, dass er keine Schwierigkeiten bekommt, wenn er sich so äußert (sei es im Verein, Verband oder rechtlich).

Hat auch kein RTL-Darsteller verdient..


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Bayerischer Angler bei "Schwiegertochter gesucht" auf RTL*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mir liegt nix vor ausser der Artikel.
> Du hast schon viel anonym behauptet.



Bist ein witziges Kerlchen #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Bayerischer Angler bei "Schwiegertochter gesucht" auf RTL*

ja, manchmal hilft Humor. Manchmal...


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Bayerischer Angler bei "Schwiegertochter gesucht" auf RTL*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ja, manchmal hilft Humor. Manchmal...



hast gut erkannt:
Ich nehme dich mit Humor und mit Schmunzeln, niemals aber mit Belächeln
Bist halt so wiest bist.


----------



## Minimax (14. November 2017)

*AW: Bayerischer Angler bei "Schwiegertochter gesucht" auf RTL*



kingpimpz schrieb:


> Seit Jan Böhmermann dieses Video rausbrachte, dürften alle Inhalte mehr als Fragwürdig sein.
> https://youtu.be/mG_Fyc-nyOs





Taxidermist schrieb:


> Eine der übelsten Sendungen im TV, die gezielt Menschen vorführt die irgendwelche Defizite haben, oder auch einfach nur kurios genug rüberkommen!
> Sicher geht es hier nicht um eine positive Darstellung unseres Hobbies, es soll nur ein armer Tropf vorgeführt werden!





Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Das ganze noch unter dem Deckmantel der Sympathie gesteckt, als würde man etwas gutes tun anstatt sich über die Leute lustig zu machen.
> [...] damit er im Fernsehen noch skurriler wirkt.
> Ganz widerliches Sendeformat.





geomas schrieb:


> wenn der arme Kerl noch Trouble mit den „Rechtlern” bekommt - die wollen nur Dramen, Dramen, Dramen für ihren Niedrigst-Niveau-Trash.



Alles Absolut richtig!

Unabhängig von den Feinheiten der Rechtslage und der Ausbeutung des bedauernswerten Darstellers schwant mir Übles. Ich sehe es kommen, das durch die Regie anhand des Mannes eine Karikatur der Angler als skurrile Sonderlinge gezeichnet werden wird, die ihre Wirkung auf die nichtangelnde Bevölkerung nicht verfehlen wird. Ob der tierlieb ist oder zurücksetzt, ist da völlig egal, es gehört zum Kalkül der Sendung, dass die Kandiaten und ihre -und in dem Fall eben auch unsere- Aktivitäten ridikülisiert und als abseitig dargestellt werden. (Siehe Link von kinkpimpz).

Und täuscht Euch nicht: Solche Sendungen werden breiter rezipiert, als ihre hirnverbrannte Machart vermuten läßt. Schlechte Publicity für uns, ganz bestimmt. Sehr ärgerlich.

 ..Und damit mein ich nicht das die zeigen, wie er auf Zander mit dem falschen Gummifisch angelt!


----------



## Ladi74 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Bayerischer Angler bei "Schwiegertochter gesucht" auf RTL*

Vor ein paar Staffeln warn Mädel aus NDS dabei, die hat nen romantischen Angelausflug mit ihrer Frau in spe gemacht...
Hat kein Hahn danach gekräht!

Schxxe,  ich hab mich jetzt als Konsument dieser Fremdschämserie geoutet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Bayerischer Angler bei "Schwiegertochter gesucht" auf RTL*



Ladi74 schrieb:


> Schxxe,  ich hab mich jetzt als Konsument dieser Fremdschämserie geoutet.


zu spät - erwischt..


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2017)

*AW: Bayerischer Angler bei "Schwiegertochter gesucht" auf RTL*

Da haben die meisten keine Probleme mit...

Nur gehen die damit nicht so offensiv in die Öffentlichkeit.


----------



## Lajos1 (15. November 2017)

*AW: Bayerischer Angler bei "Schwiegertochter gesucht" auf RTL*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da haben die meisten keine Probleme mit...
> 
> Nur gehen die damit nicht so offensiv in die Öffentlichkeit.




Hallo,

das ist das Problem. Sollte mich nicht wundern, wenn der, etwas naive, Kollege nicht Gegenwind aus Richtung PeTA und Co. bekommt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (15. November 2017)

*AW: Bayerischer Angler bei "Schwiegertochter gesucht" auf RTL*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das ist das Problem. Sollte mich nicht wundern, wenn der, etwas naive, Kollege nicht Gegenwind aus Richtung PeTA und Co. bekommt.
> 
> ...




 Daran wird hier ja kräftig gearbeitet.
 Oder denkt Ihr nicht, dass sie längs wissen wo ihre beste Quelle liegt!?


----------



## Taxidermist (15. November 2017)

*AW: Bayerischer Angler bei "Schwiegertochter gesucht" auf RTL*



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Daran wird hier ja kräftig gearbeitet.
> 
> Das hört sich an, als ob dies hier bezweckt wird?
> Von mir sicher nicht!
> ...



Letzteres allerdings denke ich auch, es wird hier im AB sicherlich den einen oder anderen Maulwurf geben!

Ansonsten sollte man manche Menschen vor sich selbst schützen, wie hier diesen Bauern und auch Dummheit oder Unbedarftheit, können nicht vor Strafe schützen.

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Bayerischer Angler bei "Schwiegertochter gesucht" auf RTL*

Hat nicht lange gedauert - PETA zeigt an!

Allerdings NICHT wegen Angeln und zurück setzen. 

Sondern diesmal wegen des schlachtens angeblich noch lebender Forellen :
http://www.abendzeitung-muenchen.de...ten.6cd42fb5-179f-438e-a302-476f25fb8c6c.html


----------



## geomas (29. November 2017)

*AW: Bayerischer Angler bei "Schwiegertochter gesucht" auf RTL*

Na, da hat sich für den Alexander die Teilnahme an dem RTL-Trash ja richtig ausgezahlt... ;-//


----------



## Hering 58 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Bayerischer Angler bei "Schwiegertochter gesucht" auf RTL*

Das ist doch einfach nur Peinlich. Peta eben.#q#q#q


----------



## Ladi74 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Bayerischer Angler bei "Schwiegertochter gesucht" auf RTL*

Boaa, son Schxxxx!
Hoffentlich hat er die RTL-Rechtsabteilung im "Rücken". 
Sicher nicht, da die "Kuh" gemolken ist|gr:

Bei solchen Berichten, kriege ich nicht nur Blutdruck, sondern auch kriminelle Gedanken....


----------



## willmalwassagen (29. November 2017)

*AW: Bayerischer Angler bei "Schwiegertochter gesucht" auf RTL*

Ich hatte mal bei Dreharbeiten mit dem SDR einen Karpfen in einem kleinen Eimer mit Wasser. Der Eimer war ca. 2 Sekunden im Film zu sehen. Ich wurde dann auch angezeigt. Wegen Verdacht auf Tierquälerei. Es war nicht Peta. Es war die Wasserschutzpolizei in Stuttgart. Ca. 10 Jahre her. Also klar ist, Peta hat nicht damit angefangen sondern Behördenvertreter.


----------



## Franz_16 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Bayerischer Angler bei "Schwiegertochter gesucht" auf RTL*

@willmalwassagen
Und was ist dann passiert?


----------



## willmalwassagen (29. November 2017)

*AW: Bayerischer Angler bei "Schwiegertochter gesucht" auf RTL*

Ich war zur Vernehmung bei der WAPO. Hab die so beschmipft und beleidigt dass es fast zu einer weiteren Klage kam. Hab denen die Adresse vom Anwalt gegeben und dem Beamten erklärt dass ich ihn wegen Verfolgung Unschuldiger dran kriege. Kurz darauf hat sich der Revierleiter gemeldet und etwas von übereifrigem Bamten gefaselt und sie würden die Anzeige zurückziehen und ich solle das ruhen lassen. 
Ich musste denen dann erklären das Tierschutzsachen ein Offizialdelikt sind und wenn es der Staatsanwalt verfolgt sie nicht zurückziehen können. Aber der Staatsanwalt hat mich angerufen und gefragt, sinngemäß, ich darf das nicht zitieren, welche Bildung der Beamte hätte und was der im normalen Leben so tut.
Naja, ging ja gut aus, aber so eine Geschichte würde ich nie ohne Anwalt angehen.
Die WAPO und ich pflegen seitdem eine innige, tiefe Freundschaft. Zumal ich vor einigen Jahren wieder Stress mit denen hatte. Diesmal hat die Richterin mir recht gegeben und den Polizisten ermahnt und auf die Konsequenz einer Falschaussage hingewiesen.
Also wir hier brauchen kein PETA. Uns genügt die WaPo.


----------



## Ossipeter (29. November 2017)

*AW: Bayerischer Angler bei "Schwiegertochter gesucht" auf RTL*

Klingt interessant! Dreht doch mal eine Folge!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Bayerischer Angler bei "Schwiegertochter gesucht" auf RTL*

hehehe, ja, das wär spannend.

Interessant gerade:
PETA hat die Schlachtverordnung entdeckt.
Sie  zeigen gerade immer wegen TSG UND Verstoss gegen Schlachtverordnung an, ist mir jetzt schon das zweite oder dritte Mal aufgefallen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Bayerischer Angler bei "Schwiegertochter gesucht" auf RTL*

Was mir gut gefällt, sind ein oder zwei der Kommentare unter dem Artikel unter der Meldung, wie dass PETA sich langsam sich unter dem vermeintlich guten Ansatz des Tierschutzes immer mehr zum Blockwart und Bevormunder entwickeln würde ....

Ein paar sind also noch denkfähig...


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Bayerischer Angler bei "Schwiegertochter gesucht" auf RTL*

Gerade noch gefunden zum Thema in der Abendzeitung, dass laut Produktionsfirma der geangelte Fisch direkt nach dem Fang fachmännisch getötet worden wäre. Die anderen Fische im Eimer waren bereits aus einem anderen Fang (wäre auch so Sendung angemerkt wordeng). Der Eindruck, dass der Fisch noch leben könnte, wäre entsteht durch die ungeschickte Handhabung der Dame entstanden.

http://www.abendzeitung-muenchen.de...dal.0744a0f1-f55b-4dc9-a296-5a0cec58641b.html


----------



## Zander Jonny (30. November 2017)

*AW: Bayerischer Angler bei "Schwiegertochter gesucht" auf RTL*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gerade noch gefunden zum Thema in der Abendzeitung, dass laut Produktionsfirma der geangelte Fisch direkt nach dem Fang fachmännisch getötet worden wäre. Die anderen Fische im Eimer waren bereits aus einem anderen Fang (wäre auch so Sendung angemerkt wordeng). Der Eindruck, dass der Fisch noch leben könnte, wäre entsteht durch die ungeschickte Handhabung der Dame entstanden.
> 
> http://www.abendzeitung-muenchen.de...dal.0744a0f1-f55b-4dc9-a296-5a0cec58641b.html



Das steht in dem anderen von dir verlinkten, von gestern auch schon drin.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Bayerischer Angler bei "Schwiegertochter gesucht" auf RTL*

Müssen sie eingefügt haben, das habe ich beim einstellen nicht gelesen..

*ok, geguckt und klar:*
15:41 Uhr ist laut Zeitung eingestellt mit der Stellungnahme, ich hatte das schon 14Uhr02 eingestellt, die Ursprungsmeldung war von 11 Uhr irgendwas..

Also wohl nachträglich ohne Kennzeichnung eingefügt..


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Bayerischer Angler bei "Schwiegertochter gesucht" auf RTL*

Jetzt gehts vollends durch in der Presse:
https://www.ok-magazin.de/entertain...schock-anzeige-wegen-tierquaelerei-50174.html

https://www.berliner-kurier.de/news...jetzt-verklagt-peta-die-kult-sendung-28977424

http://www.outfox-world.de/news/schwiegertochter-gesucht-peta-zeigt-kandidaten-an.html

http://www.t-online.de/unterhaltung...darsteller-von-schwiegertochter-gesucht-.html

sogar bis in die Schweiz:
https://www.bluewin.ch/de/entertain...r-gesucht-rtl-anzeige-peta-tierquaelerei.html


----------



## zokker (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Bayerischer Angler bei "Schwiegertochter gesucht" auf RTL*

Dann hat P$TA ja alles richtig gemacht. Gute PR.


----------

